# Widowmaker Furry



## burrito27 (May 17, 2016)

Hello people! I'm new here!

Now that class is over for the summer was hoping to try doing some commission work. That being said, I've never really done furry art before, I usually just draw animals and dragons - so I decided to see how my style would translate to furry art and made Widowmaker as a fox (as you can tell, I'm pretty hyped for Overwatch! haha).

Anyways, here she is! Thoughts and comments appreciated!  If you guys like it, I'd love to try and do some commissions, though I might start with some free art if people are willing to bare with me since I've never done this before.


https://imgur.com/sSaliL6


----------



## MostlyTeeth (May 18, 2016)

Don't do free art.  Once you start, nobody will ever pay you for it.  Your work is really strong.  It deserves to be paid for, even if your starting portfolio is small.


----------



## burrito27 (May 18, 2016)

MostlyTeeth said:


> Don't do free art.  Once you start, nobody will ever pay you for it.  Your work is really strong.  It deserves to be paid for, even if your starting portfolio is small.


Thank you! I wish I saw this earlier though  I already posted in the trade & exchange thread to try and do some free art for people since this post seemed to be pretty dead... I hope I didn't screw myself based on what you said- I'm hoping I can use the free art I made as examples for people looking for commissions.


----------



## MostlyTeeth (May 18, 2016)

Yeah.  I'm sure there's no damage done.  It's not like a magic curse that will stick to you.  I just meant as a general rule if people can get it from you for free, they will always want it for free.  So you have the right idea.  Take a couple of requests and use them to fill your portfolio.  Then figure out your pricing.


----------



## Caraid (May 18, 2016)

MostlyTeeth said:


> Don't do free art.  Once you start, nobody will ever pay you for it.  Your work is really strong.  It deserves to be paid for, even if your starting portfolio is small.



This is not entirely true. My work is pretty decent quality, but when I started with my account one year ago I painted a few random gifts and held raffles to generate traffic to my page, after which I started to do commissions.

Of course, there's a difference between doing random gift art and taking requests. I'd not take requests, personally, because ideally you don't want people dictating what you do for free.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 18, 2016)

MostlyTeeth said:


> Don't do free art.  Once you start, nobody will ever pay you for it.  Your work is really strong.  It deserves to be paid for, even if your starting portfolio is small.



Not completely true. As long as you do simplistic shit then free art is fine. Have samples of what real work is and do free art as a teaser to draw in more of a crowd. When people get a taste and want more they'll know what to expect if you actually put effort in.


----------



## burrito27 (May 18, 2016)

Caraid said:


> This is not entirely true. My work is pretty decent quality, but when I started with my account one year ago I painted a few random gifts and held raffles to generate traffic to my page, after which I started to do commissions.
> 
> Of course, there's a difference between doing random gift art and taking requests. I'd not take requests, personally, because ideally you don't want people dictating what you do for free.


That's a good point, I'll try not to do free requests anymore!


----------



## burrito27 (May 18, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Not completely true. As long as you do simplistic shit then free art is fine. Have samples of what real work is and do free art as a teaser to draw in more of a crowd. When people get a taste and want more they'll know what to expect if you actually put effort in.


Okay, hopefully the free stuff I committed to already will help out to draw in a crowd!


----------



## burrito27 (May 18, 2016)

Thanks so much for the advice everyone! I really appreciate it considering I honestly don't know how to go about all this at the moment, but I guess my next steps after finishing the free art I already said I'd do will be to figure out pricing and try to market myself somehow


----------

